# Thermostat buzzing??



## Nikster199 (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm using a microclimate b1me dimming stat and I just noticed its making a buzzing noise, usually I can't hear much over the fish tank in my room but I heard it as I moved my head pass the thermostat. 
I'm not sure if it was buzzing before but it seems to be working fine keeping my 50w heat cable on my rack at 31-32c.

Is this a normal thing for thermostats??
Thanks Nik


----------



## frogworlduk (Mar 27, 2009)

How old is the unit?


----------



## Nikster199 (Apr 24, 2014)

Im not sure as I bought it 2nd hand


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Dimming stats buzz.


----------



## Nikster199 (Apr 24, 2014)

I did read that somewhere but I wasnt sure about it


----------



## frogworlduk (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah they'll usually have a slight buzz when the light is on or being dimmed.


----------



## Nikster199 (Apr 24, 2014)

Alright I as just a bit worried but it's seems to be working perfectly fine
Thanks guys


----------

